#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Видео "Растительная нация"

## Ануруддха

Новый фильм о принципах здорового питания и смены вектора питания в обществе (от создателей фильма "Вилки вместо скальпелей" (2011) и авторов книги "Китайское исследование" (2004) и книги "Полезная еда" (2014) Цитаты из книги "Китайское исследование" (2004): 
— Питание ЦЕЛЬНЫМИ РАСТИТЕЛЬНЫМИ продуктами способствует предотвращению и лечению сахарного диабета, рака и болезней сердца 
— Почему вы не слышали об этом раньше? У кого золото, тот и диктует правила. Существуют влиятельные и чрезвычайно прибыльные отрасли промышленности, которые понесут большие убытки, если люди начнут переходить на растительную диету. Эти отрасли делают все, что в их власти, чтобы защитить свою прибыль и своих акционеров. 
— Пищевые компании и ассоциации используют все возможные методы, чтобы повысить привлекательность своей продукции и емкость рынка, в том числе провозглашая свои товары полезными для здоровья. 
— самый здоровый отдел в любом магазине тот, где продаются фрукты и овощи 
— От неправильного питания умирает больше людей, чем от курения табака, несчастных случаев и любых других факторов, связанных с образом жизни или окружающей средой. 
— Ученые и преподаватели в сфере медицины просто выполняют заказы фармацевтической отрасли. Это происходит, поскольку: подготовкой и организацией исследования нередко занимаются не ученые, а фармацевтические компании, что позволяет им влиять на ход и результаты исследования 
— Почему вы позволяли мне страдать, тратить деньги, почти умереть, если все, что мне было нужно, – это овсянка? 

Перевод: Алёна Чернышова Озвучивание: Илья и Алёна Чернышовы 
При поддержке клуба OUM.RU Здравый Образ Жизни

----------

Ассаджи (11.07.2021)

----------

